

Michael Dell mulls taking PC colossus private - outotrai
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/06/04/dell_thinks_buyback/

======
loganfrederick
The article is pretty slim on content. The question was whether he had
considered taking Dell private at all recently, to which he simply said "Yes"
and nothing more. I wouldn't be surprised if it were to happen, considering
Acer just passed Dell as the world's second largest computer maker.

[http://www.businessweek.com/globalbiz/blog/eyeonasia/archive...](http://www.businessweek.com/globalbiz/blog/eyeonasia/archives/2009/10/acer_passes_del.html)

------
Anechoic
If he did, I'd have to admire him for (at least partially) taking his own
advice ("I'd... give the money back to the shareholders").

